# WANTED-NUBIAN BUCKLING/WETHER TEXAS



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Im looking for a Nubian buckling/ wether. I will only taking a buckling if it is under 5 weeks and is orphaned for some reason. I do not promote taking a kid off its dam just to bottle feed. I will also be interested in a Nubian wether but her MUST be friendly!

Located in Granbury, TX!

THANKS!
CJ


----------



## Patty13637 (Nov 22, 2007)

Kids are taken from there dams for many reasons. All my kids are pulled {well most} first off people pull kids at birth to prevent transmission of disease from Dam to kids. Cae , cl etc. tetsing is not always 100% acurate . Kids can damage udders . kids will drink all the milk you wanted for the house. you would have no clue to how much milk a doe is giving . Kids dam raised are not as friendly as bottle babies.


I could point you to lots of breeders in Texas ...but they all pull there kids. Even if you only want a pet you want a healthy one.

Patty


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I can see your point Patty with the disease thing but I still think a kid is best left with mom and is healthier if you have complete faith in your herd and management. There is just no way milk replacer or cows milk is better for the kid than Moms milk. 

Where I disagree is with the friendliness thing. I find no difference in a bottle/dam raised kid if the time is taken to desensitize and handle newborns soon after birth. I also know that with large herd operations, it can be very difficult and time consuming to handle every kid that hits the floor in order to keep them friendly and still on mom. 

This is just our herd policy and I know a lot of people think its way off course but it has worked for us (even though we've only had goats for 2 years. LOL!!!) Not saying its right or wrong and not saying your wrong but we really want to keep our herd as natural as possible with the occasional extenuating curcumstance as an abandoned kid or shortage of milk. If you hear of anyone who has an abandoned kid, please let me know. 

Thank You for sharing your views and information with me! And Happy Holidays!

CJ


----------



## Patty13637 (Nov 22, 2007)

I feed mine goats milk when they are pulled . Replacer is awfull stuff. I know of several breeders who pull at birth , have great milk lines , all health testing done and will sell soaking wet bucklings for about 100.00 . That is they leave after having colustrum.

I do not have enough time to chase Mamas with kids to play with everyone . It is also much easier for me to keep up with wormings and coccidia prevention if they are all together.

Patty


----------

